# Water pump



## Maxpain2000 (Mar 26, 2018)

I recently replaced water pump hoping to stop the leak between oil pan&compressor but yet it still leaks
WHY?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Possibly residual coolant?...or, the O-ring was damaged during the installation or the new water pump is faulty....or, the coolant leak is coming from somewhere else other than the water pump. I know that's a pretty vague answer, but, it's really the only answer one can provide without looking more into the problem, itself. There is also a block drain plug that is in the area that you may want to check; I had one that had been installed too tight and put a small crack in the block that leaked coolant. I ended up cleaning the area really good and using J.B. Weld epoxy to repair it. It was either that or replace the engine at the time. You may need to use a coolant system pressure tester to pressurize the system to better identify the leak.


----------



## Maxpain2000 (Mar 26, 2018)

Ok smj999smj i went back in and found pieces of the old pumps propellers lodged inside where the water flows out to the engine close to where the propellers rotate...they hit the lodged piece bending the new propellers and damaging the pump wall surface by the coolant o-ring.so i have to figure out how to get those pieces of the old propellers out.


----------



## Maxpain2000 (Mar 26, 2018)

*Timing noise 2000 maxima*

Hi all I have question('s) I just replaced the water pump with success of stopping the coolant leak, straight to the point I have noise coming from I believe the timing chain cover area when I start the car it runs for a few seconds then shuts off (?why?) Do you think it could be the timing any and all comments will help Thanks in advance


----------

